# Which distro should I use?



## archi (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello guys! I'm sorry if someone has already asked it before, but my problem is 
I have ubuntu server on my PC, I use it as file serv, web serv. and now i want also make a router from it. so i've decided to change os. but I don't know which one should I use for all these stuff.

1)routing, firewall
2)samba
3)web serv.(apache+mysql)

I never used a freebsd before,so that's why i'm posting here.
I just find that pfsense is a good OS for routing but can I use it as web and file server? I know that I can install pfsense on 1 pc and keep ubuntu serv on another one, BUT i don't want to use 2 PCs i have only one. please I need your recommendations what to do. Should I install just FREEBSD on it or Should I use freenas or something else???I'm really confuse and don't want to waste my time by installing several OSes on my server... Thank you and sorry for my English, i am still learning English.


----------



## archi (Feb 19, 2010)

also, i've heard that i can use VMware somehow for my issue but i don't know what exactly should I do step by step, i mean, I'm guessing that first i need to install pfsense than vmware than ubuntu server on Virtual machine and that's it, but i'm not sure about that...help me...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2010)

FreeBSd is awesome for ANY kind of server or network app. I use fedora for developement though.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 19, 2010)

For firewalls and routers, pfSense is great, but it doesn't seem to work that well for file and web servers. FreeBSD should be able to do everything you need :e.


----------



## archi (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you guys! I'll try FreeBSD))))


----------



## phoenix (Feb 19, 2010)

Alternatively, since Ubuntu supports VMWare (as well as VirtualBox, KVM, Xen, and a bunch of other virtualisation systems), you could always leave things the way they are, install VMWare (or VirtualBox), and test different OSes, without every losing your already-working-setup.

FreeBSD only, really,  supports VirtualBox.


----------



## anti (Feb 20, 2010)

use *quagga* to implement routing in freebsd... it is similar to cisco os of router


----------

